# Sticky  Polk Audio Atrium 4 Speakers (Pair, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio Atrium 4 Speakers (Pair, Black)*

*Description:*
First introduced in 2002, the outdoor Atrium Series set a new standard not only for build quality, but sonic performance, too. But we couldn't leave well enough alone. Not only does our new, refined Atrium Series offer better sonic performance and easier install/mounting options, the series also exceeds the standard military specification weather tests, setting a new standard for rugged outdoor durability under our own more rigorous weatherproofing certification program. The results are a pure joy to listen to. So that wherever you put your Atrium speakers-by a pool, on a deck or in a sunroom, you can be confident they'll deliver great sound year round.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192118792*Feature*Atrium Series Speakers exceed baseline industrial and military specifications for environmental endurance (ASTM D5894-UV Salt Fog, Mil Standard 810 Immersion, Mil-Std 883 Method 1009.8 for salt and corrosion.)
Anodized Aluminum Tweeter Domes with Rubber Surrounds are absolutely immune to the elements, provide the smooth, broad high-end range you need for larger outdoor spaces
Newly designed tweeter phase cap smoothes the frequency response from 12KHz up to 20kHz, the last audible octave.
Broad Coverage Baffle Design adapted and applied from our current Atrium design but a more steeply-angled baffle design that maximizes critical mid- and high-frequency dispersion over a large area.
Speed-Lock Mounting System for easy, safe one-handed installations even in difficult locations. The greatly simplified mounting procedure means fewer parts to ?juggle.?*Item Height*9.5 inches*Item Length*7.5 inches*Item Width*6.25 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM4085-A|4*Package Height*8.3 inches*Package Length*15.5 inches*Package Weight*9.1 pounds*Package Width*10.3 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM4085-A|4*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*POLPLKATRIUM4BLK*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio Atrium 4 Speakers (Pair, Black)*UPC*747192118792*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192118792*Item Weight*3.5 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AM4085-A
POLKATRIUM4B
PLKAM4085A*Model*AM4085-A|4*Color*Black*Department*Electronics*Warranty*2 years parts and labor


----------



## Paulo Correia

Can these be used as Atmos speakers? eg Front height and rear overheads in a 5.1.4


----------



## Mr.Guvernment

Paulo Correia said:


> Can these be used as Atmos speakers? eg Front height and rear overheads in a 5.1.4


Any speaker can really, just comes down to the level of quality you want (i just posted this as they went on sale at bestbuy.ca for me so was checking them out for ceiling mounted for atmos) But seems there could be better options.


----------



## Nprsr

Mr.Guvernment said:


> Any speaker can really, just comes down to the level of quality you want (i just posted this as they went on sale at bestbuy.ca for me so was checking them out for ceiling mounted for atmos) But seems there could be better options.


Me also planning Polk Audio Atrium 4 or 5 bcoz we can easily angle to mlp. But I don't know outdoor speakers can use for Atmos. 
Please can you suggest me if there have better option. Thank you...


----------

